
Show HN: Digital Photo Frame App – Powerful Photo Player App for iOS - Wolfmother
https://owwly.com/product/Digital-Photo-Frame-App-20/post/Launched-new-version-with-video-support-88
======
petee
So, to be clear, you didn't make this? It appears you are using Show HN to
showcase others' work through your own site...

